# Satx5



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

All deliveries cancelled. Due to the hurricane. We were all told to check in and then go home.

Probably wont get paid right? But then why tell us to check in before leaving?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

You'll get paid.


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> You'll get paid.


Nice! I had a 3hr for $72

That must be why the guy said its up to you when I double checked if we should still check in. Glad I waited the extra 10min to check in


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Keeps the system from sending out late emails. ?


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> You'll get paid.


you were correct. its showing under earnings..


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

*anyone getting blocks at the Callaghan warehouse. yesterday was the first day in a VERY long time that i couldn't get any blocks. *


----------

